# OpenSSH:  port < base



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2010)

As I can see, port's version is:
openssh-5.2p1

8.1 base's version is:
OpenSSH_5.4p1


One would expect for port, to almost always contain, a newer version then base.


----------



## anomie (Sep 20, 2010)

FYI, as of right now (2010-09-20), freshports shows "no maintainer" for security/openssh-portable.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, that is pretty important/relevant port, to be unmaintained.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 24, 2010)

Does that mean you are volunteering to take maintainership?


----------



## chrcol (Sep 24, 2010)

I will volunteer if someone dont mind giving me a quick guide on what to do.  As it is a very important port.


----------



## Hinata (Sep 24, 2010)

Isn't the one that is in base enough? (just wondering)


----------



## chrcol (Sep 24, 2010)

I always use the hpn patch supplied with the port, also we in a unusual situation where base is up to date, as the OP said usually base is out of date.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are volunteering to take maintainership?


I'm not up to the task, as I still study FreeBSD.


			
				chrcol said:
			
		

> I always use the hpn patch supplied with the port, also we in a unusual situation where base is up to date, as the OP said usually base is out of date.


Who is OP?


----------



## fadolf (Sep 24, 2010)

The Original Poster, i.e. you.


----------



## chrcol (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok I have tried to have a go at updating the port.

The obvious problems are a few of the patches in the port dont exist for the newest version.  Not sure how this is supposed to be handled, is this a way to temp drop support for the patches but allow them to be enabled again if they get updated?
One patch has been updated but the way to download it is confusing so I havent updated it.
The rest of the port I have updated to the best of my abaility after looking at the porters handbook and am testing now (it includes the hpn patch updated and a couple of others).

Portupgrade picked up the change as below.


```
--->  Upgrading 'openssh-portable-5.2.p1_2,1' to 'openssh-portable-5.6.p1,1' (security/openssh-portable)
```

However it fails on the patching part, the hpn patch asks for file to patch, yet I can patch the src fine if doing so manually.

--Update--

The hpn patch needs -p1 which I cannot find an option for in the Makefile, I can only find an option for it on externally downloaded patches, not ones in files dir.  The official download site however is a gzipped patch so I for now have the patch not gzipped on my own webspace so the port can work and so the hpn patch downloads and now uses -p1 and works.  On an official port I guess this wont be legal so not a viable solution. I now however have a new problem in that one of the freebsd patches on this port has a failed hunk.

This port is not a simple one it has over 10 patches altogether, some of which look essential as they freebsd specific and not optional on make config, my aim is to have all the essential patches working.


----------



## chrcol (Nov 6, 2010)

we not alone, seems others have been trying to patch this, but there is no commit done (curious why).

I tried their patches.

many dont patch cleanly.

2 of them patch without errors however Makefile reports no errors but actually doesnt get touched, Makefile matching Makefile.orig

So I edited Makefile to match the patch and then get this.

```
--->  Building '/usr/ports/security/openssh-portable'
===>  Cleaning for openssh-portable-5.6.p1,1
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for openssh-portable-5.6.p1,1
===>  Extracting for openssh-portable-5.6.p1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for openssh-5.6p1.tar.gz.
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for openssh-5.6p1-hpn13v10.diff.
=> No suitable checksum found for openssh-5.6p1-hpn13v10.diff.
*** Error code 1
```

the file exists in /usr/ports/distfiles

the patch i got from here.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/150493

as you can see multiple got submitted and noone has commited a port update.  The first patch doesnt even apply cleanly for me, lots of hunk errors, it seems these guys didnt test their work or I did something wrong.

make makesum fixed the sha256 error (dont know why I needed to run command tho).

--update

patches apply cleanly when using -l with patch to ignore whitespaces but seccsion.c fails 1 hunk.


----------

